# SALUDOS DESDE MEXICO! (Greetings from Mexico!)



## TheHedgehogGob (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi everyone! I've been lurking around here since I got my little gentleman, Rorschach, and I've decided is Photo Time!

I know I'm a little late, but here in Mexico, we celebrate the 15° of September as a National Party, and Rorschach wanted to participate! Here is the result:

[attachment=2:4i1xuuxr]DSCN1961-1.jpg[/attachment:4i1xuuxr]

[attachment=1:4i1xuuxr]DSCN1962.jpg[/attachment:4i1xuuxr]

[attachment=0:4i1xuuxr]DSCN1965-1.jpg[/attachment:4i1xuuxr]

 And that's my baby! Hope you liked the photos!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwwww, thank you so much for the photos. He is just so handsome. And that hat-well, he wears it well!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

so cute  and funny as well :lol:


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

I love the hat! I am going to use those pictures to prove to my husband that Nigel would look adorable in a santa hat.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Hola, nice erizo! he's so cute with the little hat


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Greetings! I love the hat. 

I keep looking for something cute for halloween.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

WELCOME!! Thanks for the cute pictures.

For Halloween I bought decorative Kleenex boxes for their cages. Am going to do that for each holiday. Cheap!


----------



## TheHedgehogGob (Jul 30, 2009)

shetland said:


> Awwwww, thank you so much for the photos. He is just so handsome. And that hat-well, he wears it well!!!!!!!!!!!


 Why, thank you! I think Rorschach blushed a little reading that XD  And yes, he's really handsome ^o^



LarryT said:


> so cute  and funny as well :lol:


 Thank you LarryT!



Godzilla Girl said:


> I love the hat! I am going to use those pictures to prove to my husband that Nigel would look adorable in a santa hat.


I bet he would! Hedgehogs + hats = Epic Wic! 



FiaSpice said:


> Hola, nice erizo! he's so cute with the little hat


Muchas gracias! ^o^ I know. It's hard to find a hat that size, so in the end we took one from a little decorative chile we have XD



jopenguin said:


> Greetings! I love the hat.
> I keep looking for something cute for halloween.


Me too!!! I'm thinking about a little bat costume! With little wings and everything! If I manage to do it, I'll post the photos 



krbshappy71 said:


> WELCOME!! Thanks for the cute pictures.
> For Halloween I bought decorative Kleenex boxes for their cages. Am going to do that for each holiday. Cheap!


You're welcome! Decorative Kleenex boxes? I loved it!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

He is gorgeous, hehe love his hat. Can't wait to get Turbo a little santa hat. How cute.


----------

